# PC or laptop configyrations for using Autocad and 3ds max..... basically interior design



## click_nature (Jun 28, 2012)

*PC or laptop configurations for using Autocad and 3ds max..... basically interior design*

Hi Guys,

Require ur help on buying a pc or laptop for autocad and 3ds max app's to run properly.... as my pc at home does hang when rendering begins....

please adivce any desktop or laptop available in market for my requirement or any suggestion would be helpful on giving a configuration to make 1 assembled pc or laptop.


regards
vijay


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2012)

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html*


----------



## click_nature (Jun 30, 2012)

yes.... totally new if readily available then well and good if not then please let me know the things required to make one.

Also how much will its cost me ........


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 30, 2012)

You must fill the template first.


----------



## click_nature (Jul 3, 2012)

@ sainatarajan....

could help me were can i find the template.... i m new to this ???

. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: *Its for architecture purpose like using AutoCAD and 3d max… for rendering for certain projects.*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *Budget INR 50,000/- which can be extend by another INR 15,000/-*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: *If the future require new programming in my profession then, Yes*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Windows XP or 7 or the latest.*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *500 - 650*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: *17" to 20"*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: *Building from scratch so everything you suggest is good for me.*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *In months time *

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: *No never built will be done by assembler (who is a friend of mine)*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *Mumbai, Yes from lamingaton road best place in mumbai to buy computer stuff. Yes open to buy online too.*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *The system should be fast and should be efficient and should not overheat…  Please suggest both for PC and Laptop*


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2012)

Months??
thread should be created if you want PC in a week or two...
Okay but working config for you


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 3, 2012)

In Months ?? Start a new thread at the time of purchase i.e. In Two Weeks . Please give the exact purchase date.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ I think OP wants to say that he'll be buying in the coming month. So it is alright to suggest him a config now.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2012)

Processor : Core i5 3450  @ 12.5k
Graphic Card : MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC @ 9k
Mobo : ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard @ 10.5k
RAM : G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB @ 2.6k
HDD : WD Caviar Blue 1 TB HDD @ 5.3k
Cabinet : Cooler Master Elite 310@ 1.8k
PSU : Corsair CX430 @ 2.5k
ODD : LG 24X DVD drive @1k
Monitor : BenQ GL2250HM 21.5" LED Monitor @ 9.1k
Speakers : Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.8k

~57k


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ Bad config. Going for z77 chipset with a locked processor is foolishness.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 3, 2012)

Exactly . Get a I5 2400 + Intel DH67CL B3 @ 16.5K or get I5 2500K + Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 = 22.8K


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 3, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Exactly . Get a I5 2400 + Intel DH67CL B3 @ 16.5K or get I5 2500K + Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 = 22.8K



Good,@OP Go for 2500k+ Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 then you could unlock the 'K'


----------



## click_nature (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes friends, would be purchasing in this month probably by 25th July..

Need require good system and please let me know if a laptop can be assembled based on ur suggestions


----------

